# Any with Bar end shifters?



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Will any of the currently available IG hubs work with bar end shifters? I was thinking maybe an Indexed Shimano.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there an existing handlebar end shifter intended for a derailleur drivetrain that happens to index perfectly for an IGH? No.

Any three-speed IGH is straightforward to shift with nearly any handlebar end shifter.

The Jtek handlebar end shifters for Shimano 7- and 8-speed and Sturmey 8-speed hubs are at last word still out of production, but with a promise of returning to production in the future.

Sturmey-Archer's S3X comes with a handlebar end shifter. Sturmey has announced upcoming handlebar end shifters for their other three- and five- speed hubs.

HTH,
JD


----------



## kikinik (Aug 8, 2008)

I successfully used a standard shimano bar end shifter(friction) on a winter commuter bike of mine with a Nexus IG red stripe hub. The shifting worked surprisingly well. Every once in a while, it did have a some issues with the internal gearing not staying engaged, but, like most barend shifting setups, it just took a little nudge to correct. If I remember correctly, I was using the left/front shifter, because of the amount of cable being pulled. Just this year I found a replacement grip shift for the hub for cheap, so I picked it up. I miss the minimal nature of the barend, but I feel like the gear engagement has improved slightly. And I was always a little weary(but not positive) that I was doing damage to the inside of the hub.

Good luck,
Matthew


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

With three-speeds, one can always use an indexed bar end and assign a particular index position to aligned 2nd gear. The other two gears would of course be slack cable and taut cable.

This works with indexed downtube shifters and brifters, too.

JD


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

john_dalhart said:


> Is there an existing handlebar end shifter intended for a derailleur drivetrain that happens to index perfectly for an IGH? No.
> 
> Any three-speed IGH is straightforward to shift with nearly any handlebar end shifter.
> 
> ...


The Jtek barend shifter is supposedly back in production.

http://jtekengineering.com/

Mark


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

I emailed jtek a week ago re: bar end shifters for the Alfine. 

The reply was that a medical condition is causing them to not be able to make the shifters right now.


----------

